

Is Microsoft reneging on its OOXML standards promise?  Possibly not... - AndrewDucker
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/500-words-into-the-future-10014052/is-microsoft-reneging-on-its-ooxml-standards-promise-10015489/

======
ZeroGravitas
I think if you read through this somewhat embarrassing apologia, you'll find
the answer to the title question is actually "yes" but you have to get through
a lot of bluster and logical fallacies including potshots at the competition
and smearing of the chairman of the standards committee that approved OOXML to
get there.

(And where did the _Possibly not..._ in the title come from? I can't see it in
the original)

